# How to tile/cascade External Windows through VB application?



## karthik (Apr 25, 2002)

Hello techies..

I am making an application in VB that calls external windows applications like imaging and calculator .

Now i want to manage these windows like cascading/tile these windows from my visual basic application. i dont want to use the options provided by the base operating system.i wan provide these features within my visual basic application.

My VB application is able to arrange all the MDI child forms of my application,but when it comes to manage external windows like explorer/imaging/calculator etc its not able to arrange these windows.

i am not able to get any solution on this regard.can any one throw some light on this issue..please.

bye


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Am I correct in assuming from your post that you do not want to use a scripting reference and access the Shell ?


----------



## karthik (Apr 25, 2002)

Hello mosaic..

well i beleive that at end of the day i have to fall back on the shell controls provided by the OS.

but i am unable to code down the logic..as i am very poor on relating OS controls with application concept.

Is there any other way to attain this solution or i need to work on this scripting reference of shell you were reffering to.

if you do have any such code doing such referencing job..pl do fwd the same if possible.
bye


----------

